# Zurück aus Tunesien/Südafrika Teil 4



## Seeteufelfreund (24. Juni 2004)

Nun hier Teil 4ie Feier am Samstag dauerte bis in die Nacht hinein,schon während der Feier verabredeten wir zu Sonntag vormittag zum Haiangeln.
 Gesagt getan am Sonntag gegen 12:00 im Hafen mit knapp 3 Stunden Schlaf im Gepäck sollte es ans Riff gehen.Dort hatten Fischer tage zuvor mit Langleinen gute Haie erbeutet ( so ab 2m und 50 kg ).
 Während der Ausfahrt waren wir damit beschäftigt ein Rubby Dubby aus Sardinen,Makrelen und anderen Fischen anzusetzen.
 War ein Faß von 150l,dreiviertel voll mit stinkender Brühe,am Riff angekommen
 begannen wir sogleich eine Blutspur zu legen.
 Köder waren diesmal Bonitos ( Thunart ) von 1-2kg,Bauchseiten angeritzt,an Ballons ca.2m unter der Oberfläche in der roten Suppe schwimmend.
 Gut 2 Stunden später erschien schon unser erstes Opfer,ein statlicher Grauhai
 von knapp 3m.
 Erstmal ein paar runden um den Köder,ein paar Testbisse,jedoch wurde der letztere ihm zum verhängniss,denn der Haken saß und der Fight begann.
 Der Ballon wurde mittels zweiter Rute entfernt und der Hai begann mit seinen Fluchten richtung Grund.Er nahm Schnur und ich nahm sie mir wieder.
 So ging es immer hin und her,langsam wurde mein gegenüber doch so etwas müde und mir schwanden so langsam die Kräfte,schließlich kämpften wir mittlerweile so gute 2 Stunden,wer wohl den längeren Atem hatte.
 Am Boot angekommen kam die obligatorische Todesrolle,danach ein Seil um die Schwanzflosse und die ersten >Schläge auf den Kopf.
 Danach zu Dritt ins Boot gehieft und sogleich den Bauch geöffnet.
 Der war schon mal unser und es sollte noch ein zweiter Folgen,jedoch etwas kleiner als sein vorgänger.
 Mit den beiden Haien an Bord traten wir dann die Rückreise an.
 Die beiden Haie wurden am Sonntag früh auf dem Fischmarkt verkauft.
 Der erste brachte 78 kg und der kleinere 62 kg .
 Vom dem Größeren habe ich den Kopf mit nach Deutschland genommen.
 Er wog immerhin noch 16 kg.
 Es geht noch weiter versprochen .......................


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------

